# Cop sues Spoiled Brat over false complaint on Judge Judy (Vid)



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

This was posted on another cop forum...funny as hell, Judge Judy rips her a new one.​
Part 1:​




Part 2:​


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Um..oh wow!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I believe he is one of three LAPD guys who sued on some type of show such as this and won! 

They sued because the citizen knowingly filed what turned out to be false personnel complaints against the officers. Officers everywhere should start doing this so maybe these people might catch on that it doesn't always pay to screw over the police.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I like this


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Good for him! If I sued for every false complaint that came into my PD I would be retired by now.

It is amazing what some people think they can get away with. Wrong is wrong, right is right.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I can't stand Judge Judy half the time but this was...AWESOME!! That retired cop father should be ashamed and embarrassed.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Barbrady said:


> I can't stand Judge Judy half the time but this was...AWESOME!! That retired cop father should be ashamed and embarrassed.


Judge Judy loves cops, that was the third time she's awarded $5000 to officers who had false complaints filed against them.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Judge Judy loves cops, that was the third time she's awarded $5000 to officers who had false complaints filed against them.


I am pleasantly surprised. When I think of Judge Judy it reminds me of SNL skits when Cheri Oteri played Judge Judy. She would berate one party but then rule in their favor. "Hey, but, but, but, but, but". Classic episode when the real Judge Judy walked on the set during the parody.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Judge Judy loves cops, that was the third time she's awarded $5000 to officers who had false complaints filed against them.


I would nt say say she likes cops as much as she likes common sense which MOST of the time cops do have.

I stopped a guy Monday driving on dealer plate who demanded to see my radar read out. I refused and told him to tell his lawyer to subpena the records for his appeal. He then told me he was going hire Creedan who's the area Senator. I told him make sure you tell him about your 9 pages of infraction on you history. Needless to say he sped off spinning his tires, now he should be getting that second ticket in the mail today!!


----------



## RumRunner (Sep 30, 2007)

too funny


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you think her father was unliked by the LAPD?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_Do you think her father was unliked by the LAPD?_

was kinda weird. why the letter ? make a phone call and hope for the best. maybe he used up all his favors. that girl was a spoiled brat.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That ladies and gentlemen is the quintessence of how wrong parenting has become in the last 30 years and how far off course people are when it comes to personal responsibility.
She felt totally vindicated to wrongly accuse and defame a working man who did ABSOLUTELY NOTHING wrong because she wasn't able to PC herself out of a ticket.
That spoiled bitch brat deserved everything she got by JJ and then some!

And that pathetic enabling old man of hers, and his simp wife should be ashamed of themselves.
What a nervy, resentful son of a bitch he is. To permit that to happen to an old colleague. And for the sake of a couple of hundred bucks... Pitiful.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bravo Judge Judy !!!!!*

*If you have about 8 1/2 **minutes and you want a few laughs at the expense of some spoiled LA girl......watch this video and see Judge Judy settle her complaint and lawsuit against an LA cop who wrote her a ticket.......





* 

*Thank You Seal*


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Bravo Judge Judy !!!!!*

He looks like Jim Reed


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, Judge Judy.


----------

